# Solved: Vampire Bloodlines crashes at particular load spot...



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I am playing Vampires the Masquerade Bloodlines and for some reason the game crashes to the desktop at this one particular part every time I try it. I haven't had this problem anywhere else in the game yet, so I don't know what's up. It doesn't give me an error or anything, the load bar fills up, it just stays at the load screen for a minute, then I can see the mouse arrow appear and the desktop pops up.

For anyone who has played the game, the error occurs at the end of the level where you find the archaeologist who knows how to open the Ancharan Sarcophogus. Specifically, it crashes after the load screen when you jump on the boat to escape the compound.

I have installed the latest patch, unless there's a brand new one that I can't find.

My system specs:

Pentium 4 1.7 GHz
1.0 GB RDRAM
ATI Radeon 9600XT (temp. at time of crash is about 42 deg. celsius so I don't think that's the problem)
Win XP SP2

If any more info. is needed please let me know. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

i've heard reports that using both the latest official patch (which you say you have) and the latest "unofficial" patch will correct that particular bug. it doesn't only happen when jumping on the boat, but at other places as well.
the unofficial patch was developed by a fan and lead moderator at the original dilapidation forums, who now runs the planetvampire forums.

get it from here:
http://www.planetvampire.com/files/omaVampPatch1.2.exe

also try:

~ increasing your swap file
~ unpacking the game's VPK files

good luck! i hope you get it running.  but if you don't, then you can try the "eXtreme solution"....

~make a full save before trying this... do not rely on the autosave

~enable the console
~get to the boat and approach it, but do NOT get into the boat, instead just get as close as you can
~open the console using the tilde "~" key
~enter the following commands, depending on your situation ingame:

....if you saved Johansen, enter:
SaveJohansen()

...to make the level transition if you're playing any house except a nosferatu, enter:
changelevel2 la_hub_1 taxi_landmark

...but if you're playing a nosferatu, enter:
changelevel2 la_hub_1 sewer_map_landmark

~if you go thru all this, but get to the next level and find your inventory is empty, then you need to reload your previous full save (always make sure you have a full save and are not relying on the autosave). try it all over again, and this time, stand closer to the boat.

V***V


----------



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

How do you unpack the VPK files? Will this lead to an increase in performance like unpacking the Doom3 files (don't remember which one, just remember unpacking something to increase Doom3 FPS when I had a crappier video card)....

Trying the unofficial patch now.


EDIT: I found the "Quick and Dirty Bloodline Tools" that has a VPK extractor... is this what you meant? Do you know if it works/is safe?


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

that's the tool! sorry, i forgot to include the link earlier. and i've not heard of any problems using it. but with everything like that, i'd recommend making a restore point first.

sorry you had to run into that bug.  i hope you get past it.


----------



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

I used that program, seemed to work OK. Thanks for the help!


----------



## azhou11 (Aug 24, 2005)

I just can't seem to do it. Everytime the dl gets to 100%, it crashes back to my desktop..


----------

